# Question about IOS version of app



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Does anyone know if the IOS app version will run on the IPAD sufficiently?
I use android phone but have an ipad and was thinking of installing to give it a try see if it's any better for grabbing blocks or even delivering.

If anyone has a link or version of the IOS app to share let me know. Otherwise i'll write support and get a link to a session to download.

Edit: I just realized it's still on limited release? I thought they released it in all locations.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

We still don't have it on Ios


----------



## soypana (Jun 21, 2016)

Yes there is an IOS Flex APP, it's only available to some cities. I have the app on my iPhone but i can't login because it tells me it's not available in my city yet. 
I hope they make an official version soon because i hate android lol


----------



## Vmiyoshi (Jul 3, 2016)

There is an iOS app, I installed it on my iPhone. The problem is your warehouse has to support it. 
The one I'm currently at does not. All new Warehouses do, we just had a new one open up, and it does! however I'm not assigned to that one . 
In order to get it you have to ask support to send you the link to the WebEX for that day (if you ask them straight up for the iOS link they will tell you they are currently not support iPhones. Which is a lie). Once your in the WebEX ask them in the chat for the iOS link and they will email it to you. 
I think it changed everyday, so I know forwarding you my email wouldn't work for you. 
Its after 5PM, so your going to have to wait for tomorrow, but you can email support to night and hope they reply to you with a WebEX link for tomorrow.


----------



## Vmiyoshi (Jul 3, 2016)

soypana said:


> Yes there is an IOS Flex APP, it's only available to some cities. I have the app on my iPhone but i can't login because it tells me it's not available in my city yet.
> I hope they make an official version soon because i hate android lol


I would agree with you and join in on the Android hate. But I like them both...lol


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Damn Android haters!!!!??  I was under the impression they were farther along with the development of the IOS version.
I'm anti apple myself! I only have the ipad because I needed it for a specific purpose. Would have returned it within an hour of buying it if I didn't need it! 
Mechanically they are great products, I simply don't like the way they do things and they are the CENSORS of your device. They decide what you and developers do with their devices. I have a BIG problem with that. 
This is why Amazon didn't do the IOS app right away. It's a painful process and they have appease the Apple D'bags as apple tells you what your app can do and how it will do it. I also don't think you can install an app unless it's from the the itunes store? So, you can't do the work around like android.


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks for the info Vmiyoshi

I have provided the link I got for the Webinar. I logged in and went straight to chat and they provided me with a link to a QR code which then allows you to access iOS download of Flex app.

https://amazonflex.au1.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_bBquOd8EAi7g7DT

I wonder if I can get blocks now?!!!!??!!!


----------



## Vmiyoshi (Jul 3, 2016)

Honestly its not like that anymore. iOS is way open now.
I never understood Apple hate. I mean I use to hate them back in the 90's when I first started to get into computers.
That went a way in the 2000's, if you want to play in their sandbox you got to play by their rules. It's their sandbox after all, this doesn't mean you can only play in their sandbox, you can play in others, on other days..lol
Android is cool, iOS is cool...lol


----------



## SkinnieMinnie (Sep 4, 2015)

chefseth said:


> Thanks for the info Vmiyoshi
> 
> I have provided the link I got for the Webinar. I logged in and went straight to chat and they provided me with a link to a QR code which then allows you to access iOS download of Flex app.
> 
> I wonder if I can get blocks now?!!!!??!!!


Thank you so much for this. Unfortunately after I logged in and tried to choose my city (San Antonio), it states they'll let me know when it's available. Weird that I saw the other TX major cities in the list (Austin, Houston, and Dallas/FtW). I guess SA isn't ready to use both droid and iOS. At least I have the app now


----------



## Mundobryanrd (Aug 5, 2016)

is orlando available ?


----------



## SkinnieMinnie (Sep 4, 2015)

Mundobryanrd said:


> is orlando available ?


Not sure. I didn't pay close attention to all of the other cities listed. It was weird because I think out of the entire list of eligible cities already with Amazon flex, it was maybe 4 cities that don't have iOS available yet. They're still hiring for more flex drivers in my city, and they just opened a new warehouse. So if the same is going on in Orlando, they may already have it or will have it soon.

I would go ahead and download anyways, before the link can't be accessed anymore.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm in a major tech city and they don't have it on Ios. I like that because it keeps the number of drivers reasonable it's not too hard for me to get shifts. I imagine Ios availability has changed that for some of you.


----------



## Mundobryanrd (Aug 5, 2016)

thanks


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

Shangsta I am in Seattle. I downloaded iOS today for North Seattle. I am now running it on both platforms, but haven't gone out for any deliveries yet. I don't currently have any blocks but I'll see how it goes this weekend.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Oh nice! Good for you. When I started it was android only. But like everything in this business, things are constantly evolving


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

Funny thing today. After installing Flex on iOS, I had iPhone and Android phone running at are time. I was offered a 4-6PM block on Android (after a refresh), but not on iPhone (which is hard to refresh). 

Once in the warehouse, (I've Arrived), I was given a red screen on both phones and I had to choose one phone account or the other. You can't be signed in with the same account on two devices (obvs). I played around with iPhone, which has exactly the same features as Flex Android. While I was on the road, I picked up a 6-8PM block while running first block deliveries. 

10PM came and went, but I did see a flash on my iPhone to book a block for today, but it went away too quickly. Still as close as I've ever come to snagging at 10PM on either platform.

I really want to know if/how notifications will work on iPhone. I assume if I'm logged in, but phone is off, it will indicate open blocks are available. I hope they add iWatch notifications like Uber has.


----------

